# where to sell knitting machines



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

I have 3 knitting machines as well as a Simple Frame that I do not use; would like to sell them but don't know where is best place to list them???
-- any suggestions??? would be appreciated!!!
Diana Morris (Evans, GA)


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I think some stores like The Yarn Barn in Lawrence, KS, sell used machines, but you'd have to check with the store.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Craigslist or E-bay


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

thanks Ruth -- but I am in Georgia (125 miles east of Atlanta, 70 miles south of Columbia, SC, 125 north west of Savannah, GA)
shipping to Kansas would be very expensive


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

really don't want ???who knows who??? coming to my home and we have had several people get killed in the southeast from dealings on Craigs List sad to say

I am an ebay seller so I have thought about that


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I sold mine here in KP. 

If you do Craig's list, meet at the police station. Ours has a sign just for this.


----------



## Sheehan (Aug 30, 2015)

what kind of machines are you trying to sell?


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

I have 3 heavy manual METAL knitting machines -- have not used them in quite a few years -- this is the basic information:

Brother KH230 (Medium to Bulky yarn machine) with ribber and knit leader -- Manual machine with case - made in Japan

Brother KH588 Fine Needle machine (Fine to medium yarn) -- Manual machine with case but does not have ribber - made in Japan

KnitKing (owner's manual is for 588 but there is no model # on machine or ribber) -- made in GERMANY


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Sell them on here.


----------



## Mariles (Aug 6, 2011)

There are face book groups for selling knitting machines and also 2 yahoo groups. I use them.


----------



## Dawna C (Dec 27, 2011)

how do you sell them on here?


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Dawna C said:


> how do you sell them on here?


Thee is a Trade/Buy/ Sell section here, the Classifieds
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-6-1.html


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

thank you for that information -- I will definitely look into that and thanks for giving me some better information on the machines in a private message

I am adding information provided by private message here: 

The Brother 230 is a bulky machine as you noted but the Brother KH 588 is a standard gauge machine 4.5 mm. The KnitKing is the same as a Brother machine and it is also a standard gauge machine 4.5 mm. It is the European version of a Brother and assembled in Germany to be sold in Europe. All parts are interchangeable with Brother.
A fine gauge machine is 3.5 or 3.6 mm and much finer then what you see there.

if interested, contact me by PM or if anyone who has bought used machines recently or is familiar with the market, can suggest realistic selling prices, I would also appreciate that information by PM

I forgot to mention I have a simple frame (perfect for a beginner and pictures available) in carry bag. I thought about my granddaughter for that but not sure if she would use it; she is beginning hand-knitting and also does some of the plastic loom knitting.


----------



## neocoul (Jan 7, 2015)

you could try to sell one to me. pleas PM me


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to imply selling in Kansas. I just thought there might be similar stores near you.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

You have to have "regular" status to sell on this forum. But posting often over a couple weeks should get you there.  Ann


----------



## Sheehan (Aug 30, 2015)

so it is not how many posts it is just if you post regularly?


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Sheehan said:


> so it is not how many posts it is just if you post regularly?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#38046 -3rd topic on the list - User titles

"a regular here" -- at least 20 posts during the two weeks up to date (assigned/removed automatically); does not include posts in the Classifieds section; updated daily at 5:30 AM eastern time.


----------



## Sheehan (Aug 30, 2015)

that is good to know.


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

I sold mine several years ago by contacting one of the eBay sellers who advertised as a sales and service agent. She bought the machine and paid shipping from Michigan to down your way. Don't remember who or where, tho. Sorry.


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

thanks for that information -- I did get some help getting the machines and accessories out so that I can get pictures and some weights for shipping

I hope to have the pictures ready later today (but don't hold me to that as life continues to evolve -- sometimes quickly!)


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

thanks for that information -- I did get some help getting the machines and accessories out so that I can get pictures and some weights for shipping

I hope to have the pictures ready later today (but don't hold me to that as life continues to evolve -- sometimes quickly!)


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

I am interested in buying all of the machines. I will take them if they are damaged, or incomplete, too. I have sent you a pm.


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

they are not damaged unless a needle or 2 are bent and I did not see that

I did also determine that I have the knit leader for the brother

thanks


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

they are not damaged unless a needle or 2 are bent and I did not see that

I did also determine that I have the knit leader for the brother

thanks


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

I sent pictures to you through your email as requested
let me know if you did not receive them


----------



## sakknit1 (Oct 16, 2015)

There is a Machine Knitting Group that meets on the first Saturday of each month at the Lexington County Museum on Fox Street in Lexington, SC. This would only be about a hour ride up I-20. They meet from 12:00 noon until 4:00PM or when the demonstration is over. We have also viewed videos to learn new techniques or a different way of doing things. We have had several items of interest demonstrated in the past. Hope to see you May 7, 2016 around noon if you are interested please feel free to drop in.


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

thanks for that information -- will just be getting home but maybe I can get there and bring some pictures of what I have -- may have to get them enlarged since there is so much


----------



## maiqly (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Gram,

I just join and would like to learn how to machine knit. Would any of what you are selling work for me? and how much?


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

are you interested in bulky gauge or standard gauge? 

and are you interested in a ribber to start with???

I have a Brother bulky with ribber and knit leader

I have a standard knitking with ribber 

or I have an older Brother standard without ribber

the Brother with ribber and knit leader would be the most expensive -- the other 2 would be more reasonable

actually I have someone who may be interested in purchasing all of them -- but I will have to pack and ship them

I would love to just bring the stuff there and leave without it! LOL


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

I do plan to show up tomorrow for the knitting machine group and will have machines with me just in case someone is interested -- even if we have to meet up later to exchange machines for money

Not sure if I can stay the whole time -- any suggestions???


----------



## Sheehan (Aug 30, 2015)

How was the knitting machine group? I wish there was a group close to me!


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

it was a small group but very knowledgeable -- have some ideas of who to contact and maybe where to sell without using ebay -- shipping is horrendous

thanks for asking


----------

